# Anyone have Betta food recipes?



## Busted (Dec 13, 2010)

Just wondering if anyone does this for Bettas. Never tried it with my Oscar but I know theres a TON of recipes out there for him, but are any for Betta?


----------



## Ethan (Dec 3, 2010)

You, can feed your betta small mealworms if that's what you mean. I have infusorian recipes if you want them. Sorry I'm kinda going off topic.


----------



## Busted (Dec 13, 2010)

I mean like like making your own food, for example here is a recipie for Oscars.



> 4 Large shrimp or prawns
> 4 oz. Salmon or other fish
> 1 oz pellets (soak in water to soften)
> 2 garlic cloves (crushed)
> ...


I was just wondering if the same is done for Bettas.


----------



## Ethan (Dec 3, 2010)

Oh, I haven't seen any of those it sounds cool though
it amazes me they have recipes for fry and not for adult fish-bettas I mean


----------



## Busted (Dec 13, 2010)

I'm sure it wouldn't be hard to conjure something up might look into it more, once I can pick me up a betta. Just really need to know what they like to eat, whats good for them, and if any vitamins can be used, like Oscars need vitamin C and the more they get the better basically.


----------



## Ethan (Dec 3, 2010)

Well for stronger scales you can put almod leaves in your bettas water


----------



## TaylorW (Sep 4, 2010)

Oldfishlady makes her own food all the time! You should PM her and ask her waht she uses


----------



## Oldfishlady (Mar 1, 2010)

Here ya go...

I make a homemade food with 3 human grade items(except for worms..lol)-shrimp, garlic and spinach....all smashed up together to make a green shrimpy, garlickly paste...yummy......

It varies and not exact-every batch is different-once I make a batch I put it in a zip-lock bag and flatten to freeze so I can break off what I need each day

1-raw or steamed shrimp-I have used fish fillets, redwroms and plan to try common snails shells removed
3-6-fresh garlic cloves depending on the size and use a garlic press to crush
3-6-fresh spinach leaves-blanched/wilted

I chop the shrimp and then use the side of the knife to make it paste like, not smooth it will still have some larger bits, I then smash the crushed garlic and warm blanched spinach together and add this to the shrimp and smash it all together to make a green, garlic shrimp paste-I use the tip of a round tipped knife and feed to one betta at a time and smash it on the side of the knife and swirl it around in the tank to feed multi fish and fry...they gobble it up


----------



## MadMay (Dec 18, 2010)

That sounds really simple OldFishLady is that something you use every day or do you transition between something else. By common snails do you mean like garden snails or some kind of aqaurium snail?


----------



## Oldfishlady (Mar 1, 2010)

It is a daily food for my fish along with live foods I gather in the warmer months, I do feed some processed foods and algae wafer to my plecos along with fresh blanched veggies-I also wean my Betta fry from live and homemade food with flake foods so they will know how to eat processed foods in their new home

Common snails-ramshorn, pond, trumpet snails from my tanks-I frequently have an over population and have thought about using these in my homemade food...it just seems like a lot of work pulling the meat from the shells...lol......I smash a few for my fish on occasion and they go nuts for it...just have never gotten around to doing it


----------



## MadMay (Dec 18, 2010)

I imagine that would be a pain to deal with snail goo, but I here its also a pain to have a snails overpopulate your tank to.

I dont have any bettas yet but I like your recipe and I will probably do brine shrimp and blood worms a couple times a week. Im not sure what to do about fry food BBS seem like alot of work so I was thinking vinegar eels and some kind of worm. I still need to do a little research on the fry food.


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

MadMay said:


> I imagine that would be a pain to deal with snail goo, but I here its also a pain to have a snails overpopulate your tank to.
> 
> I dont have any bettas yet but I like your recipe and I will probably do brine shrimp and blood worms a couple times a week. Im not sure what to do about fry food BBS seem like alot of work so I was thinking vinegar eels and some kind of worm. I still need to do a little research on the fry food.


If you buy a pair from me I'll throw in some microworms and vinegar eels for free...some snails too if you want them.

Anyway I'm also considering a paste food for my bettas....just something for a variety and to get them to grow faster (seems like homemade foods are better for growth and development).


----------



## MadMay (Dec 18, 2010)

Sounds amazing Ill pm you the details! <3


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

MrVampire181 said:


> If you buy a pair from me I'll throw in some microworms and vinegar eels for free...some snails too if you want them.
> 
> Anyway I'm also considering a paste food for my bettas....just something for a variety and to get them to grow faster (seems like homemade foods are better for growth and development).


An advantage of homemade food is that you know what's in it and there are no preservatives.


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

Yup  I'll make my homemade food after New Years.


----------

